# Verschlüsselung von Datenbanken



## Ananaskirsche (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr eure DBs verschlüsselt. Ich habe da leider noch keine Ahnung und würde mir gerne Tipps dazu holen. Zudem habe ich über die API "Bouncy Castle" gehört, welche wohl ganz gut sein soll. Hat damit jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Phash (23. Mai 2014)

Bis jetzt noch nie verschlüsselt.

Zumindest nicht von Programm aus. 

Unsere DBAs setzen ändert serverseitig was ein, soweit ich weiß
PostgreSQL: Documentation: 9.3: Encryption Options


----------

